# Do you have slayer name irl?



## Deleted member 2661 (Sep 16, 2019)

Imagine Chico walking up to a girl and saying "hi my name is Francisco", now imagine if some dirty currycel says "my name is Ramesh Gupta". All gl people have slayer names.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

i do sir. just need to ascend though


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 16, 2019)

Can't think of a German name that sounds like a slayer name, but I still really like my name tbh


----------



## sensen (Sep 16, 2019)

Luca. Slay??


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 16, 2019)

I have incel last name


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 16, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 16, 2019)

might change my name to chad thundercock one day just for the keks


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 16, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Can't think of a German name that sounds like a slayer name, but I still really like my name tbh


I have a slayer name tbh


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 16, 2019)

just change your name theory


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 16, 2019)

my name is status overload, insane first and last name


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 16, 2019)

Bakartahiro checkin in


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Sep 16, 2019)

Uvuvwevwevwe Onyetenyevwe Ugwemuhwem Osas


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 16, 2019)

Joe mama checking in


----------



## Peachy (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a very unique, yet recognizable name because one famous man had that name. People tell me I'm the only "insert my name" they've met in their life.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 16, 2019)

nah


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 16, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I have a very unique, yet recognizable name because one famous man had that name. People tell me I'm the only "insert my name" they've met in their life.


Same


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 16, 2019)

people say they like my name


----------



## Peachy (Sep 16, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Same


I know for a fact that no one else in the world has the same first and last name as me because my last name is also uncommon (PLZ DON'T DOXX)


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

yes


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 16, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I know for a fact that no one else in the world has the same first and last name as me because my last name is also uncommon (PLZ DON'T DOXX)


Whats the first letter of your name?? Just to know if we have the same name


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a boss name tbh, it doesn't fit my twink frame at all jfl


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 16, 2019)

i get bullied for my name


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes


cowboy ?


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 16, 2019)

streege said:


> cowboy ?


how do you have 2.1k messages in 2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 16, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> how do you have 2.1k messages in 2 weeks


it is what it is. Tbh i tried to reducing a lot.


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 16, 2019)

I have french prettyboy firstname combined with a typical hard sounding german lastname.

But everything is better than being named
Shlomo Goldberg.


----------



## hakseng (Sep 16, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Can't think of a German name that sounds like a slayer name, but I still really like my name tbh


Adolf is the most slayer name I have heard. It is unmoggable.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 16, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Imagine Chico walking up to a girl and saying "hi my name is Francisco", now imagine if some dirty currycel says "my name is Ramesh Gupta". All gl people have slayer names.


my name derives from the greek word "male"


----------



## Heirio (Sep 16, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> now imagine if some dirty currycel says "my name is Ramesh Gupta".


holy fuck I caged


----------



## invisiblecel (Sep 17, 2019)

First name, slayer. Last name, bullying material


----------



## AestheticPrince (Sep 17, 2019)

my name is Ajay,sounds masculine


----------



## Germania (Sep 17, 2019)

Otto Kevin


----------



## Scarface (Sep 17, 2019)

the common nickname for my first name is a slang word for weed in my language

sometimes people call me Carlos as well, which would be MOG tier if i was an international fugitive terrorist in the 1970s blowing up planes for the PLO and Baader-Meinhof


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll probably change my name to a longer and more elegant one after my surgeries. Fucking hate the generic one my parents gave me.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 17, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> my name is Ajay,sounds masculine


Jhoot bolta hai?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 17, 2019)

No


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2019)

My last name sounds like i am a pirate, my first name is highclass


----------



## nastynas (Sep 20, 2019)

this is one big doxxing bait festival lol


----------



## AnimeCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I have a very unique, yet recognizable name because one famous man had that name. People tell me I'm the only "insert my name" they've met in their life.


keanu?


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 20, 2019)

I have a low tier normie name tbh. The issue is that both my first, middle and last names are kinda hard to spell which is awkward
But also I lold for like 30 seconds at Ramesh Gupta


----------



## Peachy (Sep 20, 2019)

AnimeCel said:


> keanu?


Nah


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2019)

Scarface said:


> the common nickname for my first name is a slang word for weed in my language


your name is Maria? 😂


----------



## pisslord (Sep 20, 2019)

i have art soy cuck first name 
and brad tier lastname


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2019)

i know a giga autist lanklet named chad

hes a 6'4 135lb gamer whos only ever dated and fucked some subhuman fat girl who cheated on him and he took her back


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 20, 2019)

Bernd Heil is the chaddiest name. 
Prove me wrong.


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 20, 2019)

Chad White has by far the funniest yet most accurate name in human history.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Sep 20, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Can't think of a German name that sounds like a slayer name, but I still really like my name tbh


otto von Bismarck is a Top slayer name


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 20, 2019)

angel names are the best tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

My name is Alexander. Not sure whether you’ve noticed yet.


----------



## MentalCel (Sep 20, 2019)

My name literally means "god-like" I think that's pretty slayer name


----------



## vHenri (Sep 20, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I have a very unique, yet recognizable name because one famous man had that name. People tell me I'm the only "insert my name" they've met in their life.


Adolf?


----------



## Peachy (Sep 20, 2019)

vHenri said:


> Adolf?


I wish, but no.


----------



## vHenri (Sep 20, 2019)

Someone should write a list or a spreadsheet of slayer names.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Sep 20, 2019)

My name is considered to be ugly and only common on older people in my country.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Imagine Chico walking up to a girl and saying "hi my name is Francisco", now imagine if some dirty currycel says "my name is Ramesh Gupta". All gl people have slayer names.


Or Gurdeep Sundeep Marakesh


----------



## VWolf (Sep 20, 2019)

My last name is Villalobos.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 20, 2019)

my name is Beto Betowski


VWolf said:


> My last name is Villalobos.


moro ao lado do teatro


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 20, 2019)

my name is based off a very famous city


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 20, 2019)

How about Chad, is that a slayer name? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

my name is jahseh onfroy, pretty cool right.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Sep 20, 2019)

no, i have a disgusting sandnigger name, saying it outloud prob scares white folk


----------



## Scarface (Sep 21, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> your name is Maria? 😂


IS @Scarface AN UNDERCOVER FEMCEL?!?! 😱😱😱NEW THEORY UNVEILED MUST WATCH SONY VEGAS PRO 14 FREE TORRENT KEYGEN DOWNLOAD MUMBAI INDIA BEST VINES 2019


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 21, 2019)

Scarface said:


> SONY VEGAS PRO 14 FREE TORRENT KEYGEN DOWNLOAD MUMBAI INDIA BEST VINES 2019


use my discount code LEFORT10 to get an exclusive 10% discount on Prozis!


----------



## kuroro (Nov 25, 2019)

Imagine if Lachowskis name was Humphrey JFL. " Hey my names Humphrey Lachowkski "


----------



## HighTGymcel (Nov 25, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Imagine Chico walking up to a girl and saying "hi my name is Francisco", now imagine if some dirty currycel says "my name is Ramesh Gupta". All gl people have slayer names.


my name is nigerius


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 26, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> my name derives from the greek word "male"


mine derives from the roman god mars


----------



## lmfao (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a slayer exotic first name, gonna change my last name


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> my name is based off a very famous city


Could be Paris 
Could be Baghdad


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 26, 2019)

my fucking last name is a typical farmer's one, someone who chops off potatoes, it's even a word I believe. end me


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 26, 2019)

*"Guten Abend, verehrte Dame,
mein Name ist Rudolf Wolfgang, und mit wem habe ich das Vergnügen?"*


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 26, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> *"Guten Abend, verehrte Dame,
> mein Name ist Wolfgang Rudolf, und mit wem habe ich das Vergnügen?"*


Rudolf is an incel name jfl. Wolfgang sounds slayer


----------



## the next o'pry (Nov 26, 2019)

angel could be a good one?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 26, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> Rudolf is an incel name jfl. Wolfgang sounds slayer


I was ridiculed for both all my life.

That it suits my speech pattern doesn't help.

However I take pride in it. Makes me feel unique.


----------



## Fubarcel (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, for what it's worth my name is easily pronouncible by anyone, it's almost like a popular Spanish name. Thank the gods I don't have hard to pronounce name; nothing's worse for an ethnic than having a long name like Makarand Bangarappa and having foreigners refer you with a nickname like 'Mackey' or some shit. 
An incel I knew named Vijay moved to San Francisco and everyone immediately started calling him vajayjay, jfl whites are ruthless.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 26, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I was ridiculed for both all my life.
> 
> That it suits my speech pattern doesn't help.
> 
> However I take pride in it. Makes me feel unique.




Wolf gang broo skrrr skrrr


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

yes.


Fubarcel said:


> Yes, for what it's worth my name is easily pronouncible by anyone, it's almost like a popular Spanish name. Thank the gods I don't have hard to pronounce name; nothing's worse for an ethnic than having a long name like Makarand Bangarappa and having foreigners refer you with a nickname like 'Mackey' or some shit.
> An incel I knew named Vijay moved to San Francisco and everyone immediately started calling him *vajayjay*, jfl whites are ruthless.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Or Gurdeep Sundeep *Marakesh*



@Gorilla @6'4 looksmaxxxer JFL it's over for Moroccancels, they get mistaken for curries 24/7


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 26, 2019)

Angel jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jeff


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 26, 2019)

I have Gigachad name, the meaning of it is Prince


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Jeff


ok rajesh


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ok rajesh


Hans


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ok *rajesh*


King name


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> Hans


 

gert-jan willem de derde 


FatJattMofo said:


> King name
> 
> View attachment 174485


jfl it's so meme-y


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> gert-jan willem de derde
> 
> jfl it's so meme-y


its no where near pajeet level tbh


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> gert-jan willem de derde
> 
> jfl it's so meme-y


mirin Eduard Cornelius?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ok rajesh


Id rather be called rajesh than jeff tbh, jeff is a downs syndrome meme name


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> its no where near pajeet level tbh


in the west it is tbh, nobody will consider rajesh a good name despite its meaning 



Aesthetic said:


> mirin Eduard Cornelius?


 i think i mire hubertus more


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Id rather be called rajesh than jeff tbh, jeff is a downs syndrome meme name


my name a jeff


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Id rather be called rajesh than jeff tbh, jeff is a downs syndrome meme name


in the west; jeff > rajesh
in curryland; jeff > rajesh 

curryland is plagued by JBW


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> in the west; jeff > rajesh
> in curryland; jeff > rajesh
> 
> curryland is plagued by JBW


my name is in aweird status tbh. the english equivlent is my official name and everyone including myself use the Indian one


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> my name is in aweird status tbh. the english equivlent is my official name and everyone including myself use the Indian one


how many curries do you know irl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Its an indian name


ik. sounds russian tho


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> dk. my family and about 5 others


not many curries then


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> not many curries then


got alot of family bro.

but besides them no


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> got alot of family bro.
> 
> but besides them no


do you guys visit curryland?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> do you guys visit curryland?


visted twice. going back again in two years for a wedding in Rajasthan


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> visted twice. going back again in two years for a wedding in Rajasthan


y'all preplan a wedding by 2 years? damn


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 26, 2019)

My name is islamic in arabic which means metaphorically "the word of the prophet", pretty badass tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> y'all preplan a wedding by 2 years? damn


yea idk why they are taking 2 years.

it will be fun tho.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yea idk why they are taking 2 years.
> 
> it will be fun tho.


curry weddings are fun af, i've been invited to one for the 13th of december. went to the older bro's wedding as well.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 27, 2019)

Muslims and Latinos have the most slayerish names. Hindu names sound cuckish tbh. Anglo names are great too.
Arabic female names are sexy too


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 27, 2019)

OP cope destroyed


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 22, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> My name is Dhruv. You can dox me now lmao


O


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 17, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> how do you have 2.1k messages in 2 weeks


Lol


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 17, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I was ridiculed for both all my life.
> 
> That it suits my speech pattern doesn't help.
> 
> However I take pride in it. Makes me feel unique.


its a beautiful name


----------



## Elias (Mar 17, 2020)

is elias slayer name?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes people are amazed when they hear my name


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> is elias slayer name?


Of course


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 17, 2020)

*Yes my name is Ramjesh Guptahdiesbjd the Aryan Hellbanian Leader*


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jun 11, 2020)

*@BouncyFunction I cant beat you







 



 *


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 11, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> *@BouncyFunction I cant beat you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

